

Collated Evidence on What Marijuana Does - aaxe
http://examine.com/blog/the-unbiased-truth-about-marijuana/

======
TyroneSlothrop
This strikes me as a very naive view of Marijuana, by focusing exclusively on
the Sativa variety, and of the 12 - I think - cannaboids commonly found, only
taking into account the effects of THC. That it considers inhalation to be the
only method of administration is also indicative of a less-than-ideal amount
of knowledge on the subject.

~~~
SoloX5
We can only research and collate the existing research.

